# Nitrous questions



## WhyUmadMFKR (Mar 30, 2014)

Before I say anything, yes I used the "search" button and google, I've seen a lot of nitrous set up, but I'm picky to the info that I need, maybe because of OCD lol. I've seen wet and dry systems but I'm wondering if they're/you're running a single nozzle or a direct port system with 100 shot, what will you recommend on a bone stock 06 m6 with 34k miles, will buy bolt ons as well. Or should I just buy heads and cams? Note: this is my daily. I'm gettig bored with it and feels like a slug compared to my boosted integra, any advice will be helpful & thanks in advance


----------

